# 680 lbs...



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

That would be hanging weight @ 42 cent per pound. He was to big for us to handle. (and let that be a lesson to the longhorn on the farm ... you go walk about more the twice in the same year ... ):club:

Had to get a new freezer to hold him but it is done ... the other bull will go the same route come Sept. 

I found it odd that in N.C. I had to ask the state for the horns back ... :dunno: so ... I went Va. for processing. No questions ask ... :dunno:

Had grilled burgers for lunch and steak (grilled) for dinner ... BBQ pork ribs on the tab for tomorrow. 

Life is GOOD!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Nice! Nothing like fresh steak


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I was going to suggest Atkins.  But I guess the whole 680lbs is already Atkins based.


----------

